# 2013/2014 Setup Pics



## poutanen

Nothing new for me so far... I'll possibly get a new Virus next season as I've damaged mine pretty good.

So (L to R):

Prior Brandywine 153 w/Burton Scribes (GFs newest board)
Burton Custom 156 w/Burton Cartels (camber play board bought used this year, bought bindings new)
Burton T7 159 w/Burton C60s (this was my main board until this year, now it's my rock freeride board)
Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 w/Burton Diodes (love this board for EVERYTHING, but at $1250 a pop on a group buy, it's not cheap when you break one landing on a rock...)










I ride with Burton Driver X boots (2010 that have probably about 100 days on them now). The Fiancee rides with Nitro boots that she seems to love (although she can never get the laces quite right).

Looking forward to October! :yahoo:


----------



## Jollybored

Same setup as last year 

Flow infinite with GNU choice bindings.
However, looking to switch out and get new bindings. Just haven't really been happy with the choice.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

poutanen said:


> Nothing new for me so far... I'll possibly get a new Virus next season as I've damaged mine pretty good.


The Virus looks like a beast!! Just read your review on it I was so intrigued, I am hoping to add a bombing board to my quiver once I have my missus up to speed but that looks like a lot of board to handle and a little out of my price range. What have you done to it?


----------



## AntipodeanSam

My Setup for this year:

Jussi 159 2008 w/ cartels- cambered for firm/icy days
Antler 157.5 w/cartels- my new board to play on










Excuse the socks but picture of mine and the gf's rack


----------



## snowklinger

Its not a bad picture of yours, although it is a little bit of a letdown concerning your girls' rack.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

snowklinger said:


> Its not a bad picture of yours rack, although it is a little bit of a letdown concerning your girls' rack.


I know but she says its too expensive too upgrade and she is happy with what she has got


----------



## Jollybored

AntipodeanSam said:


> I know but she says its too expensive too upgrade and she is happy with what she has got


:eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen

AntipodeanSam said:


> The Virus looks like a beast!! Just read your review on it I was so intrigued, I am hoping to add a bombing board to my quiver once I have my missus up to speed but that looks like a lot of board to handle and a little out of my price range. What have you done to it?


It's actually not tough at all to ride. It's softer than the Burton T7, and the big nose makes it a blast in powder. It was a little weird at first but after that really ridable. You can really lean the thing over if you want to get crazy!

I entered a "big mountain" comptetition and was planning on riding the T7 (since I already had big gouges in it) but then I found out we only got one run to make it through the qualifiers! Plus there was a couple feet of powder, so I figured it'd be safe to ride the Virus. Near the end of my run I came off a jump and landed square on a rock between my heels. Bend the edge of the board up in that section a couple mils, and I think I've damaged the core. I'll keep riding it until it blows up... 



AntipodeanSam said:


> I know but she says its too expensive too upgrade and she is happy with what she has got


Now this guy's funny!


----------



## Kevin137

Left to right is...

K2 153 Jibpan, was K2 Cinch CTX Bindings, Now FLOW 5's

K2 154 Fastplant, was K2 AutoEver Bindings, Now FLOW 5's

Ride DH2 Flow 5's

For boots i have 3 pairs of Van Auras, 1 pair half size larger for the cold weather and thicker socks, but then we get -20/-30 regularly in Norway and 2 pairs for slush, so i don't have to stress about them drying... 

Other equipment that i class essential are 

Sweet Grinder, Back protector, chilling days
Forcefield Flight Back/Chest protector for harder days with off piste more aggressive riding.

Sweet Grimnir Mips Helmet... AWESOME helmet i have to say... 

Goggles are Oakley Airwaves with choice of using all of there different lens, but i have 4 pairs of Crowbar as well, which are always in the car... 

Camera is Contour+2


----------



## AntipodeanSam

poutanen said:


> . Near the end of my run I came off a jump and landed square on a rock between my heels. Bend the edge of the board up in that section a couple mils, and I think I've damaged the core. I'll keep riding it until it blows up...


Can't imagine that did wonders for your qualifying time or the board!! I am intrigued by the Virus, odds of finding one to have a go on out here in NZ I would say are slim to none. 

Nice Quiver Kevin, the ride looks sweet!!


----------



## Kevin137

AntipodeanSam said:


> Nice Quiver Kevin, the ride looks sweet!!


Not had a chance to ride it this year, was having way to much fun on my others... Got in 30 days of the Jibpan over 75 days on the Fastplant, not as hard as you guys, but i always have fun... 

The Ride didn't get back to Norway until after the snow was gone, being i bought it in April in the UK and didn't fly over till 2 weeks ago to collect that and some other toys...


----------



## neni

My lady is the Jones Flagship 158 with Ride Fame bindings and husbands Burton Custom X and NS Raptor 164. 









Cause he recently had the plan to learn to handle two planks (telly skies) I was looking for a slightly more playful second option board for the slow days on reds and blues crud n moguls and got a lot of help/input from the guys n gals here :thumbsup: A Ride Farah 153 off the end of season sale is now the telly days backup. Also with Ride Fame bindings. Well, got no set up pic from it... 









Boots are K2 Contour.

And the next one to be added next season :yahoo:


----------



## backstop13

neni said:


> My lady is the Jones Flagship 158 with Ride Fame bindings and husbands Burton Custom X and NS Raptor 164.


Damn that Jones Flagship is so sexy...if we had pow here in the southeast I'd be all over one of those...


----------



## AntipodeanSam

backstop13 said:


> Damn that Jones Flagship is so sexy...if we had pow here in the southeast I'd be all over one of those...


I second that, in fact I love the whole set, guessing by that setup you ride pretty hard and fast Neni? How did you find the ride assuming thats you out on it in the picture?


----------



## X-raycat

My First set up, for Australia, No pow here


----------



## OzSno

Nice bindings. Wish I got black instead of white


----------



## X-raycat

Yea I actually preferred 2012 models black and lime green but couldn't get.

Whats wrong with my board?


----------



## Nivek

Primary deck will be my newly acquired Jake OE Freedom Machine with Salomon Holograms. I also fully plan to add a 51 or a 54 Happy Hour which may or may not get a wildly surprising binding choice... Also, learned I hate canted footbeds. They're rad for 90% of people, for me they put too much pressure on my menisci (plural for meniscus?). I need flat or canting like Autocant.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

Nivek said:


> Primary deck will be my newly acquired Jake OE Freedom Machine with Salomon Holograms. I also fully plan to add a 51 Happy Hour which may or may not get a wildly surprising binding choice...


What made you choose the freedom machine nivek?


----------



## neni

backstop13 said:


> Damn that Jones Flagship is so sexy...if we had pow here in the southeast I'd be all over one of those...


Yea... I love the simple wooden top, looks so innocent :laugh:



AntipodeanSam said:


> I second that, in fact I love the whole set, guessing by that setup you ride pretty hard and fast Neni? How did you find the ride assuming thats you out on it in the picture?


On the avatar pic it’s me with the Flagship, best day in my life :yahoo: Uhm... depends on who you compare  I'm faster than most weekend/holiday skiers and charging harder than most of these boarders in our resort, but I'm certainly slow/mellow compared with "my guys" or other locals. Some guys here sing the Rider>Gear melody which I can understand, but also disagree. Husband has the same attitude and rides whatever soft board as if it’s an alpine deck (if I'll find the time this summer, I'll build him a 2x4; hope that this will finally take him to his limits :laugh Maybe, I'll also reach this level after 800days on board :dunno: Anyway, right at the moment, it makes a huge difference for me, which board I ride. That’s why I love my Flagship. It took my riding to a complete new level, cause I _trust_ it. It's my point it down where ever I want lady. I was surprised, how fast edge to edge transitions and narrow turns I could do on it bespite the length. Super responsive, super stable. It reacts to slightest commands. You can ride it only with your toes, as well as with the force of your entire body. I'm bad in giving technical details, can only tell you, how it feels to ride. It’s limitless, at least for me. However hard I ride, it'll keep up with me (cf. the Farah's supposed to be a hard charger too, but I have to reduce the force I impact a lot compared to the Flagship). However fast I dare to go, the Flagship stays _perfectly_ stable (cf. on the Farah, my top speed was 45mph, with an uneasy feeling. Didn't feel confident to go faster at all. On the Flagship, I do 50 every day several times, without the _slightest_ reluctance, quite the contrary, it’s fun! Top speed was 55, Flagship still completely stable; but this is a speed where I definitively get uneasy. My rabbit heart is not built for such speeds :laugh And pow… Heaven! It floats fantastically. The deeper, the better. Not the slightest lean back necessary (well, I bought it big enough for that ) And it’s still fun in tracked out pow. Could really play with the 3 dimensions of pow. Slight impulse with the hind leg and we fly over a crossing track. Never had this feeling of freedom on other decks (cf. rode a Burton Flying V 156 in same conditions and had to lean back to get a comparable decent flow. Also the Farah is far away from the Flagship powablilty). Clear disadvantage of the Flagship: spring crud. oh my… these are the conditions, when the Flagship is hard work (sucks). It’s not well dampened (zero), you’ll feel every bump. On such conditions, I prefer the Farah. But in pow and in Jan/Feb, when groomers stay good the entire day, I take the Flagship. I get this "I'm the king of the world" feeling on it :laugh: it’s so much fun if you get surprised by yourself!

BTW: here are some impressions http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/52658-girl-jones-flagship-good-idea-3.html


----------



## AntipodeanSam

neni said:


> Flagship: spring crud. oh my… these are the conditions, when the Flagship is hard work (sucks). It’s not well dampened (zero), you’ll feel every bump.


That really surprises me, when I had a little wishful fondle of one of these it felt pretty heavy and solid, so assumed it would be pretty well dampened as a Jones board, shame. 

The only other thing that still has me on the fence is the topsheet, I love how it looks but concerned for its longevity have you had any issue with it?


----------



## neni

AntipodeanSam said:


> That really surprises me, when I had a little wishful fondle of one of these it felt pretty heavy and solid, so assumed it would be pretty well dampened as a Jones board, shame.
> 
> The only other thing that still has me on the fence is the topsheet, I love how it looks but concerned for its longevity have you had any issue with it?


Solid yes, stiff yes, dampening not really. Not sure, if it would loose some of its good characteristics with more dampening :dunno: Rode two other boards that were similar concerning stability and fun to charge and carve (Ride Highlife and Volkl Coal), both were about as stiff and un-dampened as the Flagship. Maybe it's kind of a trade off. At least this was my impression after demoing several boards. The more fun they are to charge, the uglier in crud and vice versa. Maybe I've been on the wrong ones, the Raptor also is a little on the stiffer side but certainly is very well dampened and husband rides it hard (I didn't like the rocker profile too much), but after riding my Flagship a day he asked "don't you wanna ride the Farah next season so I could keep this one?" No way! :laugh: All in all, I'd buy the Flagship again, it's so much fun to ride on most days that I accept it being not so suitable for crud.

Haha, with such a deck, you get even more allergic against ski pokes  But after 45days in use, the top looks still (surprisingly) good, resisted the pole attacks. Only the sides at the tail are a bit nagged (from queueuing/pushing skis). The base is also rather durable. Scratched over some rocks without getting deep scratches. Well, and pow sticks a bit more on the wooden topsheet than on other boards


----------



## AntipodeanSam

neni said:


> All in all, I'd buy the Flagship again, it's so much fun to ride on most days that I accept it being not so suitable for crud.


Think I'm sold, may get my sister to bring me one over from the states. 

Keep the setup pics coming guys.................


----------



## binarypie

I love my flagship.... but to be honest I love my hovercraft more. I'm crazy. :dizzy:


----------



## ksup3erb

Here is mine. 154.


----------



## Nivek

AntipodeanSam said:


> What made you choose the freedom machine nivek?


Rode it. Loved It. End of story. That's pretty much how I pick anything. It's a tie for my favorite Signal. Though it's tied with something you can't buy... so yeah.


----------



## neni

binarypie said:


> I love my flagship.... but to be honest I love my hovercraft more. I'm crazy. :dizzy:


If I remember correctly, you've got the Carbon Flagship? We already found out that the camber is more pronounced on the Carbon... what's your impression on dampening? Have you riden the wooden one and can compare how they ride differently?


----------



## hktrdr

neni said:


> If I remember correctly, you've got the Carbon Flagship? *We already found out that the camber is more pronounced on the Carbon*... what's your impression on dampening? Have you riden the wooden one and can compare how they ride differently?


Not so sure about that.


----------



## neni

hktrdr said:


> Not so sure about that.


Wooden one is rather flat (maybe 1mm camber), carbon one has a "real" camber. 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/74178-jones-flagship-2.html

Checked it in a shop with both boards side by side too.


----------



## hktrdr

neni said:


> Wooden one is rather flat (maybe 1mm camber), carbon one has a "real" camber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked it in a shop with both boards side by side too.


I also saw the pix that you/binary posted. But that variance is well within the range that was expected/deemed acceptable at the Nidecker factory, so I would not draw any conclusions based on that. I bet that there are a bunch of wooden Flagships with way *more* camber out there.
That said, Jones has never been very detailed in their communications about board specs and changes of those specs between season...


----------



## ksup3erb

Neni I've seen your pics too. My regular flagship does have a pronounced camber. It is not flat like yours.


----------



## neni

ksup3erb said:


> Neni I've seen your pics too. My regular flagship does have a pronounced camber. It is not flat like yours.


Hmmmm... thanks for this info, good to know... (?) :icon_scratch::huh:


----------



## ksup3erb

Can post pics when I get back home tonight.


----------



## binarypie

neni said:


> If I remember correctly, you've got the Carbon Flagship? We already found out that the camber is more pronounced on the Carbon... what's your impression on dampening? Have you riden the wooden one and can compare how they ride differently?


I have not ridden the wooden one so I can't really compare the two. 
That being said I haven't noticed any chatter on the carbon. 

Although I wonder if length has anything to do with this. My carbon is a 161 vs say a wood 154.


----------



## Peyto

I recall seeing a thread on EL that compared the variance in camber on Yes boards when they were at Nidecker and you could see the same type of range between the same model.


----------



## Irahi

New stick for this year (don't mind the wife's skis)


----------



## backstop13

My new baby just showed up at work today...:yahoo::yahoo:









now to pair it up with a good set of bindings.

I'm thinking something in the Flux line, anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## ksup3erb

backstop13 said:


> My new baby just showed up at work today...:yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> View attachment 21162
> 
> 
> now to pair it up with a good set of bindings.
> 
> I'm thinking something in the Flux line, anyone got any thoughts?


TT30

10 char


----------



## 509-pow

backstop13 said:


> My new baby just showed up at work today...:yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> View attachment 21162
> 
> 
> now to pair it up with a good set of bindings.
> 
> I'm thinking something in the Flux line, anyone got any thoughts?


what jacket do u have on in your avatar pic backstop? is it a oakley?

for me its still the same set up as this year. 09/10 lib tech t-rice with cartels. looking to pic up a burton shurlock from backcountry, but moneys tight.


----------



## backstop13

509-pow said:


> what jacket do u have on in your avatar pic backstop? is it a oakley?


yup, got it off of a nearby oakley vault outlet for like 80 bucks. I think it's 20k/15k.


----------



## Peyto

Nivek said:


> I also fully plan to add a 51 or a 54 Happy Hour which may or may not get a wildly surprising binding choice...


Bustin' out some Unions?!


----------



## 509-pow

backstop13 said:


> yup, got it off of a nearby oakley vault outlet for like 80 bucks. I think it's 20k/15k.
> 
> View attachment 21170


Got the same one from the vault. Amazing jacket. 2 seasons no rips or anything.


----------



## snowklinger

backstop13 said:


> yup, got it off of a nearby oakley vault outlet for like 80 bucks. I think it's 20k/15k.
> 
> View attachment 21170


20/15 for $80 is fucking insane i don't care who makes it.

good pickup. its ugly as fuck like all my gear. i mean that is ugly.


----------



## backstop13

snowklinger said:


> good pickup. its ugly as fuck like all my gear. i mean that is ugly.


Hah I don't think it's that bad but it does look like some 80's shit, doesn't it?. I don't care though, I'm not on the hill to impress anyone with my clothes.  Couldn't pass that deal up though it was smoking.


----------



## readimag

Just picked up a 2013/2014 Echelon Orion and have my Salomon Holograms from last year .







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## miplatt88

Where the hell did you find an echelon??? I've been looking for them and cant seem to find one.


----------



## readimag

I called them and sent an email and they got back to me the next day. Could not be happier with the board and the customer service.


----------



## miplatt88

im gonna do that now. thanks!


----------



## AntipodeanSam

readimag said:


> I called them and sent an email and they got back to me the next day. Could not be happier with the board and the customer service.


Looks sweet, do you mind me asking what it cost with shipping?


----------



## AntipodeanSam

So what are the release dates for you guys out in the USA for the 2014 gear, we have some of the gear but not all, which is annoying!!!


----------



## jwelsh83

Seems like Sept/Oct will be the 2014 release time frame. Atleast that's what I've heard from the shops I purchase from. But this is Ohio, and nobody gives a shit about Ohio because snowboarding here sucks and might as well be non existent...


----------



## jwelsh83

ksup3erb...you still have that Youngblood DD? How's that treating ya?


----------



## ksup3erb

Yep, still have it and did enjoy it a couple more times late in the season. I think it will be my go to board next year.

90 degrees here now.


----------



## jwelsh83

I hear ya...it's 88 here in the armpit of 'merica. I've been in denial since the end of February. Can't wait to get my DD out again! Sucks Forum is dead tho...love their decks. May have to jump on the Lib bandwagon in the future, who knows. Many decisions lie ahead lol


----------



## ksup3erb

Something about the profile of this board rides so comfortably for me. Not something lib offers, is it?


----------



## jwelsh83

Yeah, Lib does offer footed camber boards. I was looking at the T.Rice Pro Horsepower, which is footed camber and is made of basalt...lighter than fiberglass and has Magnetraction of course. It may be in my future, but I'll hold on to the Forum deck for sure. Love it too much. But it does ride like nothing I've ridden before...But I'm glad you like it. I like to think I may have had something to do with that lol. Most people are just comfortable with a regular camber board, but there's so much more out there.


----------



## ksup3erb

What is the flex on that?


----------



## jwelsh83

It's a 7, depending on the size of course. You can get it in a pointy for pow, or blunt for jib. Most of the Rice Libs are a 7.


----------



## Epic

Highly likely that I'm selling the SL, Legacy and BG. The Jones 160 is probably going to be my go to board. The T. Rice 164 I haven't decided what I'm doing with yet, if I keep it I think it will be really fun to bomb with and it's supposed to be solid in powder. If I can get my hands on a used PYL, Ultra Dream or Charlie Slasher at a good price I'll switch it out.

I have Burton Imperial boots and Cartel bindings. Probably gonna pick up a stiffer set of bindings too to see how I like them.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

Epic said:


> Highly likely that I'm selling the SL, Legacy and BG. The Jones 160 is probably going to be my go to board. The T. Rice 164 I haven't decided what I'm doing with yet, if I keep it I think it will be really fun to bomb with and it's supposed to be solid in powder. If I can get my hands on a used PYL, Ultra Dream or Charlie Slasher at a good price I'll switch it out.
> 
> I have Burton Imperial boots and Cartel bindings. Probably gonna pick up a stiffer set of bindings too to see how I like them.


Are they all brand spanking new? Good effort, thats some serious gear addiction/indecisiveness!!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Epic said:


>



Board porn !!!


----------



## ADS0608

man I'd like one board! that's sweet!


----------



## Epic

AntipodeanSam said:


> Are they all brand spanking new? Good effort, thats some serious gear addiction/indecisiveness!!!


The BG is new and the T Rice is basically new, looks like the bindings were tried on but never rode. The Jones is used.

The Legacy and two SLs (one not pictured haha) are used but I got them so cheap I just bought them to resell. Damn good condition.

I think I need to go to a snowboarders anonymous meeting


----------



## ksup3erb

Picked up a Harvest 147 on clearance from my local shop today. Got mission restricteds to go along with it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

same as last year


----------



## AntipodeanSam

ksup3erb said:


> Picked up a Harvest 147 on clearance from my local shop today. Got mission restricteds to go along with it.


That is one angry looking snowboard!!!


----------



## Deacon

wrathfuldeity said:


> same as last year


Hey, is that a Billy Goat Split...?
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Grylls

152 Signal Rocker Light and Flux RK30's.


----------



## Datasianlou

On the left is my first board, burton cruzer. on the right is my new 2013 Burton Custom Flying V with Burton Cartel Bindings, along with my prized Nike Danny Kass boots( 3 month search and a pretty penny).


----------



## Dago91

New Snow Whip for 2013/2014

Never Summer Legacy 161 w/ Rome 390 Boss Bindings

(Featuring our Dogs.. Simon and Dasher


----------



## jayb

Here is mine, my wifes and sons set up for 2013/2014

155cm Arbor Coda with rome 390's
155cm Arbor Draft with Rome Mobs
156cm Arbor Westmark with Rome 390's

My wife's

151 cm Arbor flight with Rome Madison's

My 5 year old son

98 cm world industries with burton grom bindings


----------



## nitrobeast

So this is my 2012/2013 set-up i dont know sell it and buy k2 or stay with this baby , its good but where i live we dont have long tracks , every montain we have is like park , so i think i should switch to k2 www + this is not ture twin .

if i will buy new one i will post new picture


----------



## BigAL

My old K2 Double Wide is getting another season. But I'm waiting to go on a serious board buying binge and possibly kill my bank account.


----------



## OU812

TRS 162 and Cartel bindings w/ Deeluxe ID boots.


----------



## Joe Coffee

Burton custom flying v 2013 154cm with burtom custom restricted re:flex bindings


----------



## Dago91

Joe Coffee said:


> Burton custom flying v 2013 154cm with burtom custom restricted re:flex bindings
> 
> View attachment 23273
> 
> 
> View attachment 23281


LOL best bedside table ever!!


----------



## nitrobeast

My 2013/2014 setup is here so far so good


----------



## Zolemite

Not sure which boards I'm going to keep, but I'll probably keep 3 of the 5 I have. I'll be starting the year with:

1. 2011 Ride DH3 161 R/F/R
I rode this board like 5 days last year.

2. 2014 Rossignol Angus 159 R/C/R
Rode 2 times, was a replacement for broke 2011 used like 8 times. 

3. 2012 Capita Stairmaster 159 Full Camber. New

4. 2012 Ride Machete 162 R/F/R
New. Probably keeping this and selling DH2.

5. 2013 DC Ply 159 F/C/F
New

For bindings I'm using some 2011 Forum Republics & I just bought some new 2013 Forum Shakas at a steal. I also picked up a new pair 2013 DC Terrain Boots for only $139 on eBay new. I can't wait to ride again 
Not letting me post pics from tapatalk


----------



## Zolemite

Shaped very different


----------



## Deacon

Heres what I have son far for this season...








My son's burton chopper 100 w/K2 vandals








My NS SL 158 w/K2 company's

Now just to outfit the rest of the family...


----------



## Deacon

miplatt88 said:


> Where the hell did you get a star wars snowboard???? I want it.


I found it on gear trade. He's 8, and a big fan, so he's gonna be stoked. Funny thing is, the one they pictured had a stormtrooper on it ("a clone" for the kids), mom's upset we didnt get that one. I tried to tell her he isn't gonna care (especially if he doesn't know)... He's just going to be super excited with it regardless!:laugh:


----------



## Tom Zarebczan

2014 NS Proto HD 157
2012 Flux RK30 
2011 Thirty Two Lashed boot


----------



## Deacon

Gotta share my STOKE!


----------



## neni

The Deacon said:


> Gotta share my STOKE!


Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## heisenberg

This is all I can show of my setup, until it arrives. 

2013 Yes - The Greats 158 (Craig Kelly)
2013 Burton - Cartels (Blue)
2013 DC Phase (same as last year)


----------



## heisenberg

The Deacon said:


> Gotta share my STOKE!


Nice, what age did you start your son? I started my 7 year old last year on a cheap plastic one, but I think he's ready for the real thing and one of those awesome Star Wars boards.


----------



## Deacon

THIS year. I took them all out last year, but this is the first year that their gonna be out all season. He's 9, she's 10. I even had the 3 year old on skis last year.


----------



## yimingration

The Deacon said:


> Gotta share my STOKE!


Nice pic! Where did you get the snowboardingforum sticker??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon

yimingration said:


> Nice pic! Where did you get the snowboardingforum sticker??? :thumbsup:


From member MysticFalcon. I wrecked one of the ones he sent me but the 2nd I got right. Lol


----------



## poutanen

yimingration said:


> Nice pic! Where did you get the snowboardingforum sticker??? :thumbsup:


Yeah I'm an anti-sticker guy, but that's the ONE sticker I'd put on my boards...


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Same shit as last year and one new one I just finished grippin'


----------



## Jibfreak

Can't wait to ride this beast!


----------



## KansasNoob

Not a great pic, but here she is. I've already rode it around the house, the Hefe's and 32's feel great with it!


----------



## Drkangell

*Well seeing as I am new...*

I see a lot of people saying "same as last year..." well this is the first time I will be snowboarding and not renting, (only snowboarded once, so not as dramatic as it sounds)










My board is a Rossignol Jeremy Jones 165

Bindings are AMS, the spares are Lamar MX20s, which I am probably going to switch to (have not ridden either of them obviously, just like the look and design of the lamars better. Is one binding better than the other?)

Boots are Lamars, size 13

Helmet is new, Red Theory


----------



## Brainwashed

Irahi said:


> New stick for this year (don't mind the wife's skis)


Love it - great board!


----------



## Deacon

Drkangell said:


> I see a lot of people saying "same as last year..." well this is the first time I will be snowboarding and not renting, (only snowboarded once, so not as dramatic as it sounds)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board is a Rossignol Jeremy Jones 165
> 
> Bindings are AMS, the spares are Lamar MX20s, which I am probably going to switch to (have not ridden either of them obviously, just like the look and design of the lamars better. Is one binding better than the other?)
> 
> Boots are Lamars, size 13
> 
> Helmet is new, Red Theory


Congrats on your first setup! You're gonna dig it way more than rentals!:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

*woo hoo!*

Finally came in! Here's me with the new Proto HD



Targas to go with the new board



Boots. Not strictly "new" as I used them a few times end of last season.



The quiver


----------



## mikeg

Donutz said:


> Finally came in! Here's me with the new Proto HD


Always thought you were taller... :dunno:


----------



## KansasNoob

I have to post another. Sorry lol.


----------



## Donutz

KansasNoob said:


> I have to post another. Sorry lol.


Nice board!


----------



## KansasNoob

Donutz said:


> Nice board!


Yours looks good too. :laugh:

Pics really don't do the topsheet justice, mine is almost iridescent. Looks pretty sweet IMO.


----------



## dofman

Lib tech hot knife with last year now IPO + ride rfl spdl. Can't wait to try the new board!


----------



## Brainwashed

The Deacon said:


> Gotta share my STOKE!


Awesome family pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brainwashed

dofman said:


> Lib tech hot knife with last year now IPO + ride rfl spdl. Can't wait to try the new board!


Nice board! I'd love to try one of those Hot Knives (Knifes?) out some time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ubuntu4u

Hey everyone! New to the forum and snowboarding and I'm really exited to finally get out and ride for the first time... same goes for my girlfriend.
I inherited some gear from a good friend of mine and I plan on using it at least once then buy my own board (tailored to my height, weight and style). He gave me pants, a jacket, helmet, goggles and gloves. All I need is boots and a bag to carry the board (roof rack coming later this year after I get snow tires). I did research online and the board is within recommendations for my height/weight (5'10- ~165lbs). I'm going to a snow shop thats opening next weekend to get fitted for boots and more advice on boards.


20131006_103520 by Ubuntu37, on Flickr



20131006_103529 by Ubuntu37, on Flickr


----------



## heisenberg

Setup has arrived, hoping for snow by early November!


----------



## Zolemite

Another pic of my quiver with bindings installed


----------



## wrathfuldeity

same old board...but new accessories :huh:


----------



## neachdainn

Looks like a new nidecker ultralight is in the cards! Heading down to pick it up this weekend!


----------



## Conrad Hart

Just did my binding setups on my quiver for this winter: IPOs on the TRS and my Capos on the Ultralight. Cannot wait for snow!


----------



## DCsnow

Conrad Hart said:


> Just did my binding setups on my quiver for this winter: IPOs on the TRS and my Capos on the Ultralight. Cannot wait for snow!
> 
> View attachment 27097


tthat ultralight tho


----------



## judoant

Arbor Westmark 156 w/ some Malavitas. So stoked


----------



## rambob

Conrad hart: Love that Ultralight!:laugh:


----------



## kaka

Gear is ready, time to tune up the body now

2013 YES PYL 161
2014 Capita DOA 156
2013 NOW Ipo
2013 Burton Ion


----------



## chew22

Here's my new 2014 Burton Custom Flying V 155 Wide with Large 2013 EST Cartels. Was a bit gutted my size was yellow, but looks pretty nice in the flesh 

I've been riding 156W 2010 K2 World Wide Weapon jib board which is too big for me with broke Burton Triads, so will be nice to have a proper setup this season


----------



## volcom21d

2013 jones mtn split w/ blaze binders
2013 abacus w/ magnetos 

Also running salomon grip w/ B. Missions and powdersnake with cartels. 

Love my quiver


----------



## Datasianlou

Burton custom Flying V 145 with Burton Cartels. Super stoked for winter.


----------



## Argo

Wife and sons setups.


----------



## Argo

Here is the only setup I have a Picture of right now that is for me.

Jones solution with sparks after burners.... G3 skins not trimmer in the picture yet


----------



## poutanen

I'll have to get pics, but I picked up a couple used boards at this weekends Calgary Ski/Snowboard Sale:

- 2001 Burton Custom 156.5 $40 (rock board)
- 2011 Nitro Slash 166 $100 :yahoo: (maybe a swallowtail?!?)


----------



## Triple8Sol

Still sorting out my quiver for this season, but finally nailed down my bindings and boots. The IPO's are carryover from last year while everything else is a new addition.

Boots:
2014 Flow Hylite
2013 32 Binary Boa

Bindings:
2014 NOW Drive
2013 NOW IPO
2013 Salomon Hologram


----------



## PJSweet89

Good day to all, first post and thought id share my collection!

from left to right...

13/14 145 Capita Horrorscope - 13/14 Union Contact Pro
13/14 154 Lib Phoenix Lando - 12/13 Union Force
Salomon Savage Boa 

And carry overs...
11/12 151 Bataleon Fun.Kink - 11/12 Flux DS30
11/12 152 Banana Magic - 11/12 Flux DMCC
32 86 FT and Flow Hylite

And yes I have a sticker problem, but the Lando will forever be naked...dat graphic...:tongue4:


----------



## nsrider121

Donutz said:


> Boots. Not strictly "new" as I used them a few times end of last season.
> 
> 
> 
> The quiver


Which boots are these?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

2014 Salomon Villain 155 w/2013 Now IPOs
2014 LibTech TRice Pro HP 161.5 w/2014 Now Drive bindings
2013 Jones Hovercraft 156 w/2011 Burton Restricted Cartels

There be the current weapons of choice


----------



## Richie67

Lots of Protos on show! You's are in for a treat boys, an amazing board. Sun's finally put an end to our winter but I've had a blast on it the last 4 months.


----------



## djsaad1

Attack Banana came in, but I still haven't decided if I am going to use the new flows or old flows. I am a little worried about change since I know the old flows work great.


----------



## TLN

The board on the left is 180cm


----------



## CheoSamad

This years stick
Bataleon GullI Disaster with Rome 390 Boss'




























New boots as well 32 Lashed Biloco


----------



## poutanen

TLN said:


> The board on the left is 180cm


:eusa_clap:

Fighting the big board fight!


----------



## TLN

poutanen said:


> :eusa_clap:
> 
> Fighting the big board fight!


the longer the better 

ps. Waiting for a raceboard in the quiver.


----------



## bear7

Here's my three boards since I've started snowboarding  
My newest board is the 2014 capita birds of a feather with union trilogy bindings


----------



## Zolemite

I got to check out those NS Proto at a shop today and I have to say I was impressed. All the NS boards felt top notch. Honestly had me thinking about throwing one on a CC, but I have 4 boards. Maybe next year


----------



## mr_____awesome

My new setup :yahoo:

2014 Venture odin (dont got a pic atm)
and thinking about getting 2014 flow nx2 rs
and thinking about getting the most comfortable boots that i can find :laugh:


----------



## cozmo

New board:
Jones mountain twin 164w 2014
Binders are Union Contact pro 2013

Old board on the right is a Burton King 167 full camber


----------



## poutanen

cozmo said:


> New board:
> Jones mountain twin 164w 2014
> Binders are Union Contact pro 2013
> 
> Old board on the right is a Burton King 167 full camber


What are you going to do when those boards won't support iOS 8?


----------



## ridinbend

Between my wife and I, we are ready to shred.


----------



## MarshallV82

2013 Flow Drifter 159 (Rode it once, I like it.)
NS Heritage 158
NS SL 158
NS Evo 154

Not pictured because I left them at home. 
Burton Supermodel X 
Westmark

I'm sure you'll see me on the Drifter, Evo and Supermodel the most!


----------



## cozmo

poutanen said:


> What are you going to do when those boards won't support iOS 8?


Hehe, nah im a IT guy and sticker my board to prevent someone "borrowing" it.
Plus it helps me to keep track of where the front end of the stick is


----------



## kimurajade

Dont have any pictures yet, but ill be using a 2012-2013 NS proto ct with forum faction bindings... Anyone have any idea this set up my feel like? lol


----------



## CameronCush

13/14 Skate Banana 
12/13 Union Atlas


----------



## faridk89

2012 DC Devun Walsh w/ Rome 390 Boss 
2013 Lib Skate Banana w/ Union Force

Not sure why the pictures are sideways but.... cool!


----------



## fraxmental

well, after 4 years on a Lamar camber board and some random santacruz bindings, i ended up with this setup, 163 legacy i think 2012 and same year capos. i think its the only ns in my country, no kidding...i bought it on ebay for 200 $, i was looking for a new board so there it is, nothing fancy, it rides different, better in pow, kinda good edge grip. its a keeper for now, but also interested how other boards are riding, maybe ill get lucky some day to test some other cool boards i ve read about on this dictionary of snowboard forum.


----------



## OU812

fraxmental said:


> well, after 4 years on a Lamar camber board and some random santacruz bindings, i ended up with this setup, 163 legacy i think 2012 and same year capos. i think its the only ns in my country, no kidding...i bought it on ebay for 200 $, i was looking for a new board so there it is, nothing fancy, it rides different, better in pow, kinda good edge grip. its a keeper for now, but also interested how other boards are riding, maybe ill get lucky some day to test some other cool boards i ve read about on this dictionary of snowboard forum.


What country do you live in?


----------



## fraxmental

Romania, is where i live


----------



## dofman

picked a second board for the season...


----------



## OU812

fraxmental said:


> Romania, is where i live


That would definitely be a tough place to find a brand like NS. I'm currently in Prague, CZ and trying to find quality snowboards here can be tough.


----------



## triumph.man

This board needs more pictures, less stupid questions!

My first board circa '97
Salomon 155, old school camber (directional?), xtra stiff, with Ride Preston Ex bindings

Upgrade '12
Machete 155, Unions, xtra stickers 


Ride on the icecoast, with occasional flurries. Gonna ride the Salomon early in the season and try to work on my switch with the camber.

Setup is at about 22" @ regular 15* / -12*


----------



## Riley212




----------



## Lovethebean

Doing a reboot on the quiver this year and starting from fresh. Cobra 161, liked last years graphics better, Now Selects and 32 Lashed boots.


----------



## binarypie

dofman said:


> picked a second board for the season...


You will love that board


----------



## ken35

I am rocking last year's Ride High Life UL in a 168 wide w/Ride Rodeo bindings.
My boots are Vans Encore.










This is also my first full year boarding and first set up. Went out three times last year and can't wait to hit the hill in the next couple weeks.


----------



## ken35

Got some better pictures of my set up.


----------



## leif

ken35 said:


> I am rocking last year's Ride High Life UL in a 168 wide w/Ride Rodeo bindings.
> My boots are Vans Encore.
> This is also my first full year boarding and first set up. Went out three times last year and can't wait to hit the hill in the next couple weeks.


That's a lot of board for your first full year!
Where do you ride usually? It had better be a place where it takes just about as much time to get down the hill as getting back up.


----------



## ken35

I ride at Powder King in the Pine Pass in Northern BC. It is pretty much exactly as the name sounds. Most of the runs are long and it takes a while to get to the bottom. There are also a lot of flats once you hit the bottom.

I'm debating getting another board since most people seem to think this board is too advanced at the moment for me to handle. Might see if I can find a more "learner friendly" board.

Just sucks being a big and heavy guy. (6' 3" 210 lbs). I got it because I got an awesome deal at the end of last season.


----------



## BigAL

Updating my 2010 ride fleetwood, since the 2014 phoenix lando did not come in my size.


----------



## Deacon

ken35 said:


> I ride at Powder King in the Pine Pass in Northern BC. It is pretty much exactly as the name sounds. Most of the runs are long and it takes a while to get to the bottom. There are also a lot of flats once you hit the bottom.
> 
> I'm debating getting another board since most people seem to think this board is too advanced at the moment for me to handle. Might see if I can find a more "learner friendly" board.
> 
> Just sucks being a big and heavy guy. (6' 3" 210 lbs). I got it because I got an awesome deal at the end of last season.


meh. You'll be fine. I'm 6' 220, and I learned on a full camber 164w (and I only wear 10-10.5 boots :blink. I was misinformed that I needed a wide because of my weight.


----------



## SoCalSoul

I always find myself looking through every page in this thread...even though I've done it multiple times and it never gets old.

Board porn...it's addictive....:thumbsup:


----------



## ken35

Thanks Deacon. Glad to hear that others have shared my plight.

I spoke to someone at The Source Snowboards in Edmonton who informed me that because of where I am learning and my size I should be fine riding this board. Just to be clear I didn't buy this board from there.

I love looking through this thread to see what others are riding. Makes me want to get out even more.


----------



## mikeinaus

Last years northwave decades
2 years old salomon powdersnake 161cm
4? year old ride spi's
last years Zeal optics SPPX Photochromatic goggles
$200 designer hat

All brand new, all massively discounted! Cant wait to get up the hill again! Just need some god damn snow in Vancouver/whistler...


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred

Found an old Slackcountry in the bargain bin this summer, set it up with my Forces and K2 T1's. Little unsure of having freestyle bindings on a stiff deck but I've been having a blast so far this season.


----------



## Jonyface

Just put the bindings on! Can't wait :yahoo:

Rossignol Jibsaw Magtek 153 + Rossignol Cuda V2 M/L


----------



## RickB

Eat Sleep Shred said:


> Found an old Slackcountry in the bargain bin this summer, set it up with my Forces and K2 T1's. Little unsure of having freestyle bindings on a stiff deck but I've been having a blast so far this season.


that's a pricey board when new, how far down the bargain bin was it$?


----------



## dofman

binarypie said:


> You will love that board


Tried it for the first time last sunday and what a beast. I love that board :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_____awesome

Sorry for the bad picture. 



The board on the left is my new setup, 2014 Venture Odin 174 with 2014 Flow NX2 rs bindings 

The board in the middle was my previous board, 2010 Burton Hero 158 with 2010 Burton Custom EST bindings

The board on the right is a board that i just had to get because it was suuper cheap, Burton Charger with some Burton bindings 

The boots are Vans Contra Boa size 14, dont know the year because i bought them used. 

I also got a Forum Slayer not pictured


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just got this 2014 Never Summer Prospector splitboard fresh from the factory. Let the backcountry adventures begin! Well, still need hardware kit, skins, and poles, but soon enough...


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred

RickB said:


> that's a pricey board when new, how far down the bargain bin was it$?


3 hung. Brand new.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow

Last year's t rice with new 13/14 union atlas. Loving it so far.


----------



## henry06x

Nothing's new this year. Hurt my back 2nd day out last year and only ride about 15-20 times. 

Here is what I primarily ride:
2010 Academy Propaganda 156 rev - Ride this 90% of the time. It's getting old and is beat to hell but I love it's flex and it's perfect for the small hills of Ohio
2011 Ride Kink 155 - Detuned park board only. Getting older tho and don't ride as much park anymore.
2011 Rome 390 Boss - not pictured here 









Boots: 
2012 Ride Triad laced









This was new last year and my ride for when I go to the actual mountains, but I am selling the board. Probably going to replace it with a Ride mechete 160 or Rome Mod Rocker 159
2011 Never Summer SL 158
2011 Ride Capo









Here's just about all of it.
2008 Ride Society 157
2010 Ride DH 159 - Bigger than I'd like but I purchased it as a collection because it was cheap and I love the graphic.
2008 Ride Delta MVMNT
2008 Ride Deuce - Spent a lot of money in 2008 lol


----------



## readimag

Got the Marhar Throwback to replace my blacklist and the Echelon Orion to replace my NS Evo.


----------



## East§ide

'14 Salomon Villain 153 w/ '13 Restricted Re:Flex Cartels

So stoked on this awesome present from my fiancé


----------



## readimag

Nice almost got the villain but went with the throwback my bro got this years Time Machine and loves it.


----------



## jackstraw10

2011 Lib Tech Banana Magic 157
2014 union Contact Pro
Nike Zoom Ites


----------



## speedjason

2013 Villain
2014 Union Force

My first board, so far I am liking it. Got it on a good deal, beats wasting money on rentals.:yahoo:
sorry about the lame stickers. it hard trying to find where your board is when getting off the lift when your board is white.:huh:


----------



## unkachabull

my old set up vs new set up. 

2013/14 neversummer proto hd x 155
2010/11 rome 390 boss bindings



old set up 
2010/11 libtech t.rice 157
2010/11 rome 390 boss bindings


most definitely like the new set up much better!! hated the lib tech compared to the ns


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just arrived. Will be paired with the Now Drive.


----------



## ksup3erb

Triple8Sol said:


> Just arrived. Will be paired with the Now Drive.


Can we see a profile shot of that camber profile on a flat surface?


----------



## hardasacatshead

ksup3erb said:


> Can we see a profile shot of that camber profile on a flat surface?


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/107297-never-summer-ripsaw-12.html#post1351377


----------



## poutanen

Here's the current quiver: Of course I still have my old boards but these are the ones we've used this year...

(L to R)
- Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 - Burton Diodes
- Nitro Slash 166 - Burton Diodes
- Prior Brandywine - Burton Scribes (the fiancees)


----------



## jsinb88

Here's my current quiver. L to R, 2010/11 Sierra Stunt 155 with 2010/11 Burton Cartel Restricted (non-Reflex) bindings, 2013/14 Rossignol One Magtek 159 with 2012/13 K2 Formula bindings, 2012/13 Never Summer Cobra 155 with 2012/13 Rome Targa bindings.


----------



## Redline

I picked up a Lib TRS 167 with some of last years Burton Cartel-R's. She rips.
I also happened upon a 2000 Burton Supermodel 173 with some CFX bindings pretty much brand new. She also rips. The Supermodel picture is from before I switched the setup from goofy to regular.


----------



## neni

New '14 family members:

Jones Solution 164 and wmn 156, both with Spark Afterburner









Carbon Flagship 164 with NOW Drive for him









And a 50 bucks shelf warmer lucky find '09 Rad Air Jewel 159.5 for me


----------



## Soul06

'13 Burton Custom X 158 w/ '14 Genesis EST bindings. 
Love It!


----------



## Some Guy

2013 Burton Custom 156 w/ 2014 EST Cartels


----------



## Motogp990

*2013 Ride Highlife and 2014 Yes Pick Your Line*

Just got the PYL 5 days ago


----------



## jwelsh83

Soul06 said:


> '13 Burton Custom X 158 w/ '14 Genesis EST bindings.
> Love It!


 I got the same Custom X in a 158 with Union Atlas' and love it! Love the ride and it's my groomer charger!


----------



## poutanen

Prior Khyber 165 all mounted up with Diodes ready to go... :yahoo:


----------



## Triple8Sol

ksup3erb said:


> Can we see a profile shot of that camber profile on a flat surface?


----------



## linvillegorge

Triple8Sol said:


>


Damn. NS wasn't lying that the cambered sections are more aggressive in the Ripsaw. Not sure why they haven't done something like this with some of their more freeride oriented boards.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just got this 2014 Never Summer Infinity for my gf a couple weeks ago. She has only been able to get on it once so far, but needelss to say she loves the damn thing to death. TBH she's not feeling the graphics since they're too girly, but of course that's secondary to how the board rides.


----------



## nsrider121

Soul06 said:


> '13 Burton Custom X 158 w/ '14 Genesis EST bindings.
> Love It!


Do you get enough response from these with such a bomber board?

I love the response on my Flux SF45's but was thinking about trying Nitro Phantoms or Union Factorys...Should I look into Genesis?


----------



## neni

Oops... did it again...


----------



## Fewdfreak

neni said:


> Oops... did it again...


Me too...


----------



## WuzzA21

Not my board, but does anyone know what board it is?

Saw it on instagram under #burton


----------



## DevilWithin

WuzzA21 said:


> Not my board, but does anyone know what board it is?
> 
> Saw it on instagram under #burton


Kind of looks like the top sheet of a 2014 Burton Process. 

2014 Process Camber Snowboard | Burton Snowboards


----------



## Deacon

lol, kinda? Pretty positive that's exactly what it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## WuzzA21

DevilWithin said:


> Kind of looks like the top sheet of a 2014 Burton Process.





The Deacon said:


> lol, kinda? Pretty positive that's exactly what it is. :thumbsup:


Thanks boys.


----------



## john doe

154 TRS with NXT-ATSE

157 Jamie Lynn with NX2-SE

155 Buck Furton with Fuse-SE


----------



## TyBardy

Here is my setup this season. Board is aging but I LOVE LOVE LOVE her so much. Spanking new bindings and I enjoyed them quite a bit so far.

161 Ride No. 4 / Burton Genisis


----------



## neni

Fewdfreak said:


> Me too...


By far better than collecting handbags, isn't it?  At least that's my excuse


----------



## Fragglerocker

I'm not a fan of the missions, toe strap kept coming off. I went with the flux ds. They should be here in a couple days.


----------



## fr0z1k

My new baby LibTech Attack Banana 2014 with K2 Cinch CTS 2013 bindings :yahoo:


----------

